
Male breast cancer: Developing drugs for treatment - bookofjoe
https://www.fda.gov/regulatory-information/search-fda-guidance-documents/male-breast-cancer-developing-drugs-treatment
======
tracker1
I can't help but feel we need a lot more research into fasting as a Cancer
treatment. There's definitely enough evidence to indicate a need for further
study. But, nobody makes any money when you prescribe, "don't eat or drink
anything with calories."

